# Laptop repair - where to get it done ?



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey Guys and Girls - next question from me is this:

I have a yellow line running from top to bottom of my laptop screen which when you move the screen back and forth goes away but can reappear - have been reading up about it and it could be something very simply like a loose wire or something like that - does anybody dabble in repairs here or can anyone recommend where I could take it to get it repaired ? Don't think it's a huge job just we haven't got the know how or the tools to even attempt it and have no idea about repair ervice here in Dubai.

Thanks lots for your help on this one 

Cheers
Debra :ranger:


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

What make is it? Deira has a lot of computer shops which could probably fix it for you cheaply.


----------



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

zin said:


> What make is it? Deira has a lot of computer shops which could probably fix it for you cheaply.


It's an Acer


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

You can go via Acer if you want, will just be more expensive. I assume it's no longer under warranty:

+97148056400 or 8004711


----------



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

zin said:


> You can go via Acer if you want, will just be more expensive. I assume it's no longer under warranty:
> 
> 
> Unfortunately not no so that is why I am happy to go with recommendations


----------



## raje3v.kumar (Feb 14, 2011)

I was just going checking out some forums and thought this might help before you take it for repair.

thin yellow vertical line on laptop screen

Hope it helps.


----------



## med (Feb 18, 2011)

Debc_berg said:


> Hey Guys and Girls - next question from me is this:
> 
> I have a yellow line running from top to bottom of my laptop screen which when you move the screen back and forth goes away but can reappear - have been reading up about it and it could be something very simply like a loose wire or something like that - does anybody dabble in repairs here or can anyone recommend where I could take it to get it repaired ? Don't think it's a huge job just we haven't got the know how or the tools to even attempt it and have no idea about repair ervice here in Dubai.
> 
> ...


You should buy a mac :ranger:


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

There is a small shopping comples called Al Ain Plaza (or Computer Plaza unofficially in Bur Dubai). I think the road is called Mankhool road, and it is very close to the Spinneys there. Tonnes of repair shops which are reasonably priced.


----------

